# A few pics of reptiles around brisbane



## memix7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Eastern water dragon, Verreaux's skink, Dwarf crowned


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice where did you find that Dwarf Crown?


----------



## memix7 (Feb 10, 2011)

Dwarf crown was found at the sherwood arboretum. I go there often and have never seen any snakes before. I found it during the flood period where the brisbane river had just started to rise up to the park. My guess is that it was out looking for higher ground so I gave it a hand lol


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 10, 2011)

nice find mate havent been able to find a dwarf crown yet...


----------

